# Liberty Ship



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

In spite of the rain this morning at 5 am and forecast for possible rougher seas I went out today with a buddy from work in my 20' Mako. Launched at Sherman and was able to find some small LY's and Pin Fish so we were set for live bait. Seas were great,overcast skies were not bad for the heat and it was much calmer than Ithought it would be. Headed to a few public sites within state waters and caught a few schoolmasters (i guess AKA white snappers),1 nice size lane snappper, a remora, and a fish that looked like a dragon (had big wings on each side of his head). I will try to post a pic of this one and maybe some of you guys can help me out on the ID. I have never seen one of them.

Ended our day at the Liberty Ship where we caught several legal red snappers before the saltwater catfish started biting. Smooth ride back in. You never know till you go.:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

"dragon" was a sea robin...?

Nice report. =)


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know.. Sea Robin. Looks more like a Sea Dragon.. By the way, Pin Fish was the bait of the day.. Everything seemed to prefer them.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing report and pics.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Greenjeans (8/16/2008)*Sea Robin. Looks more like a Sea Dragon..


When I caught my first one, I thought "WTF is that?! It's pre-historic!" lol.. It reminds me of dinosaurs.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Red porgy aka white snapper - good eating fresh 

nice catch!!!


----------



## Tightlinesinga (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes thats a sea robin. Watch the fins they hurt. Trust me don't ever kick one off a dock OUCH!!!!!


----------

